# Need an animated GIF - countdown clock/timer



## PartyRambo (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to use a countdown clock on a website forum, where only a limited number of BB Codes are available. :upset:

I cannot embed any objects other than images and *some *video: YouTube, Google & Vimeo - no others are supported (yet) .

I've searched for an online clock - and there are plenty, IF you can use embedded object code.

So I am looking for an online tool (or free software), that will generate a countdown clock from a date/time I enter in the future, & create an animated GIF (_NOT a SWF - format isn't supported!_) of that timer. 
I can then download the GIF & post it into the forum.

Any thoughts?


----------

